# [SOLVED] Oblivion Blank Screen On Load



## chel*ofthe*Sea (Aug 1, 2010)

So, I've had Oblivion for about six months and it has run perfectly fine on my laptop up until now. 

Just recently I had been playing it for a few hours, I saved and then quit, but left my laptop running for a little while (the game was completely closed out of), and when I started the game again and loaded my last saved game my screen was dark blue. However, all the menus, compass, magicka, fatigue, and health bars, sound effects, and music all worked. when I walked around, the compass moved, and when I brought up my inventory menu, I could see my character. 

I loaded my other character's save game, and encountered the same problem, just with a light blue screen. I accounted this to the fact that the first character's save game was at night (so dark blue) and the second character's was during the day (so light blue). I tried all of the solutions that I found for this kind of problem, dropping the exterior shaders to 0, bringing up the console and typing "cal", I even resorted to uninstalling and reinstalling the game, with no luck. I've never had any issues before with Oblivion or Morrowind at all. I have a Compaq Presario C700 running Windows 7 Ultimate OS, with an Intel Pentium Dual CPU T2310. it's got 1024 MB of RAM with a Mobile Intel 965 Express Chipset Family that has handled the game and graphics quite well.

I really hope someone can help me fix this issue! I would be very happy 

(And on an side-note, I did download Ren's Beauty Pack, but it ended up not running, so I unchekced its box in the Oblivion Data Files, I don't know if that has anything to do with it, but I figured mentioning it might help)

Thanks!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Oblivion Blank Screen On Load*

back up your game saves,and start a new game.if it still happens reinstall the game.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Oblivion Blank Screen On Load*

Basically your graphics card is not good enough to play the game but there are ways to modify the texture files to get it to play. You need to download a program called oldblivion and update your Intel Drivers


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Oblivion Blank Screen On Load*



llacrossedude7 said:


> Basically your graphics card is not good enough to play the game but there are ways to modify the texture files to get it to play. You need to download a program called oldblivion and update your Intel Drivers



maybe so but "So, I've had Oblivion for about six months and it has run perfectly fine on my laptop up until now."

that doesnt explain why it run fine for 6 months.i do agree with oldblivion that rox for older video cards,and integrated.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Oblivion Blank Screen On Load*

Yeah pretty much everything I saw on other forum said the 965 could not run Oblivion and its not on the supported list, but it could be that they had older or newer driver. Who knows, but the Oldblivion will most likely work for you.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Oblivion Blank Screen On Load*

This is what I was referring to when I say "supported list"


----------



## chel*ofthe*Sea (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Oblivion Blank Screen On Load*

Thank to both of you for the info, unfortunately I'm now getting the lovely "The Oblivion Game could not find the game executable. Please reinstall Oblivion" message I've read so much about. I had an idea it was probably my graphics card acting up, but I just thought it was strange that it worked so long with absolutely no issues and then suddenly stopped. (I suppose that the Slaughterfish flying through the air before it stopped working might have been a sign, hehe.)

I'm also waiting for my brother to come back so that I can also have him take a look at it, he's a networking and computer tech and he's also the one who helped buy my laptop and Oblivion. I'm sure he'll probably say the same, but hopefully he can offer some help as well.

Thanks guys!


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Oblivion Blank Screen On Load*

Uninstall and reinstall the game to a set directory like My Documents> Games(make this folder) that way you can find the .exe in the case you have this problem again.


----------



## chel*ofthe*Sea (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Oblivion Blank Screen On Load*

Will do, thanks again!


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Oblivion Blank Screen On Load*

Not a problem. Let me know if anything else happens.


----------



## chel*ofthe*Sea (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Oblivion Blank Screen On Load*

All fixed! It's working perfectly now, and I didn't even lose any of my save games (which is pretty nice). It wasn't that my graphics card wasn't able to support Oblivion, it was just a minor driver issue. My brother fixed it and I'm now good to go!


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Oblivion Blank Screen On Load*

Good deal will you mark this thread solved.


----------



## luckyou (Nov 10, 2010)

i have the same problem


----------

